# Orange Beach Redfish



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We finally got our boat off the lift this morning and trolled for 1 1/2 hours. We only caught 2, and missed one before they disappeared, but it was my 1st two bulls this fall. Pic is my little boy (6'2" tall and 45 yrs old) holding the fish he landed.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice catch....but did ya have to gaff her? I know its in the mouth but its still a wound she will have to deal with.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

F|nz said:


> Nice catch....but did ya have to gaff her? I know its in the mouth but its still a wound she will have to deal with.


Why does it matter where he gaffs her if he kept her?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Why does it matter where he gaffs her if he kept her?


I'm guessing he's unaware in AL you can keep one over slot.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm sorry I was not aware it was going to be kept. I feel bad now that I brought it up. I am pretty anal when it comes to protecting our fishery. I and many of you remember when redfish were a rare catch till they regulated them. Again I'm sorry and happy eatin'


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I forgot my boga grip and wanted a pic of my son with his trophy
.I guarantee you that the fish was gaffed carefully to avoid any serious injury. The gaff was carefully inserted after the fish was in the boat. My guess is the hooks caused more damage than the carefully placed gaff.
btw the fish was released to fight again.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> I forgot my boga grip and wanted a pic of my son with his trophy
> .I guarantee you that the fish was gaffed carefully to avoid any serious injury. The gaff was carefully inserted after the fish was in the boat. My guess is the hooks caused more damage than the carefully placed gaff.
> btw the fish was released to fight again.


Just a question here but what is the point of inserting the gaff when the fish is already in the boat? You could just hold it up by the mouth and it wouldn't hurt it at all... and you gaffed it for the pic in the boat before even taking the lure out..


----------



## BrookMelee (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't gaff a fish that you're going to release. Bonehead.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

If it was legal and he kept it, I have no problem with the gaff. However, some fish dont need to be gaffed. We went out Friday and released over 30 Bull Reds. Not one was gaffed, even the 6,(Legal fish) we kept.

Dont want to stir the pot, but if you can keep it and wanna gaff it, then have at it.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have caught hundreds of these big Reds, and have only killed 4 to give to folks who needed something to eat. I normally use my boga grip, but unfortunantly, it was not in my boat that day. Handling this fish by hand would have caused much more damage that piercing it's lower lip with a gaff.I can assure you that I know how to handle a fish with out causing further injury. 
*Are you guys with PETA?
*


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Even using a boga grip is not proper to handle fish. What many people dont think of is that fish live in a weightless environment and when out of the water gravitational pull is something there not used to. Hanging fish from their jaw really stresses them and can injure them. Even thumbing a Bass as most do has been discouraged because it can dislocate their jaw.
Wet your hands and support the fishes body weight the best you can for those photo moments.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

F|nz said:


> Even using a boga grip is not proper to handle fish. What many people dont think of is that fish live in a weightless environment and when out of the water gravitational pull is something there not used to. Hanging fish from their jaw really stresses them and can injure them. Even thumbing a Bass as most do has been discouraged because it can dislocate their jaw.
> Wet your hands and support the fishes body weight the best you can for those photo moments.


I mean I'm all about conservation, but I've never heard of or seen any studies that say boga grips kill fish or lead to their death. If we are gonna be that careful about it, then we shouldn't be catching them period, just think of all the pressure that hook and line put on their mouths. A good hook set puts more pressure on them than using a boga grip, especially if they're running in the opposite direction upon hook set. We should take care of the natural resources that God has given us, but we shouldn't be anal about it.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

This is why more people dont post fishing reports.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Lyin Too said:


> This is why more people dont post fishing reports.



This hits the nail on the head.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> This is why more people dont post fishing reports.


Bingo. If I'm going to get criticized everytime I post, especially something that lacks scientific data, I'm not going to post a report.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

If anyone ever saw my tremendous hook set,a gaff in the bottom jaw would seem like a minor offence!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Buckyt said:


> I have caught hundreds of these big Reds, and have only killed 4 to give to folks who needed something to eat. I normally use my boga grip, but unfortunantly, it was not in my boat that day. Handling this fish by hand would have caused much more damage that piercing it's lower lip with a gaff.I can assure you that I know how to handle a fish with out causing further injury.
> *Are you guys with PETA?
> *


sorry for judging but why not just pick it up and support the belly?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

fsu alex said:


> If anyone ever saw my tremendous hook set,a gaff in the bottom jaw would seem like a minor offence!



lol! I have been guilty of this on multiple occassions. There are several fish that are probably swimming around with wounded lips because of my fishing in the early days - speckled trout in particular...


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

A hook set is no comparison to hanging from a boga or a gaff. You have line stretch, rod bending and most of all fish is in the water. Hang yourself from the lip with a boga and you will see what gravity can do. There have been studies on this for years with Bass thumbing and proper handeling out of the water.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

F|nz said:


> A hook set is no comparison to hanging from a boga or a gaff. You have line stretch, rod bending and most of all fish is in the water. Hang yourself from the lip with a boga and you will see what gravity can do. There have been studies on this for years with Bass thumbing and proper handeling out of the water.


The fish being in the water has nothing to do with pressure put on from a hook set. There is a major difference between us and them. They don't have feeling in the outer part of their mouths. No feeling means no blood flow, so dying from blood loss doesn't happen. Thumbing is different than a boga grip, pressure in a different direction. I just googled the topic of jaw dislocation, and read an article. The article said that lipping a red can dislocate the jaw, and then it recommended..yep, you guessed it, using a boga grip.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Ain't these debates fun? LOL I don't wanna argue...Like i said before i'm pretty anal on this subject and probably went overboard. Fish do have pain receptors in their mouths and do feel pain, They don't scream or yell but do react. Fish like other animals can ignore pain.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe some of the critics can tell me how to catch fish without hooks or nets or hurting their feelings.?


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Only way I can think of is to fish the Jubilee .... just grab them by the tail.


----------



## zkd22 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang I would hate to see the comments if you would have kept the fish. If the man is competent enough to catch big reds like the one pictured, I feel certain he knows how to handle them. Nice fish!


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 17, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Bingo. If I'm going to get criticized everytime I post, especially something that lacks scientific data, I'm not going to post a report.


 
I hope you keep posting, I for one enjoy seeing these posts of these monster reds.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

F|nz said:


> A hook set is no comparison to hanging from a boga or a gaff. You have line stretch, rod bending and most of all fish is in the water.


 Yes I know this,twas a joke.


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

Imagine the trauma they must experience when eating live crabs and spiny fish! I am all for handling them with care, but these criticisms are silly.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know if I'd call the criticsim "silly". Think of it a recommending a different practice.

Points taken - hooks hurt fish. The idea is to minimize the damage & trauma. Lifting large fish vertically can damage internal organs, doesn't matter if you use a lip-grip, gaff or your hand (like by the gill plate). 

So, support the big fish by the belly. Keep what you can eat; release the rest in the best condition you can. Enjoy the day and lighten up!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Personally, I think it's a fair trade. You give the fish a delicious shrimp or mullet lunch in exchange for picking him up by the head. Wouldn't you let someone pick you up by the head and hold you in the air for a picture if they have you a meal? Yeah, me too.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

OMG! what a bunch of turd heads! Makes me want to take up badmitten or start a support group for peta sissies! I'll kill every one I can and wont post pictures on the internet!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that was a stupid comment ^


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Now that was a stupid comment ^


Ok I agree, but it was pretty dang funny that your comment went to a new page haha.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

navkingfisher said:


> OMG! what a bunch of turd heads! Makes me want to take up badmitten or start a support group for peta sissies! I'll kill every one I can and wont post pictures on the internet!


Yes, Slayer, that sucked. However, I will say again with his comment quoted, "Now that was a stupid comment."


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

F|nz said:


> Even using a boga grip is not proper to handle fish. What many people dont think of is that fish live in a weightless environment and when out of the water gravitational pull is something there not used to. Hanging fish from their jaw really stresses them and can injure them. Even thumbing a Bass as most do has been discouraged because it can dislocate their jaw.
> Wet your hands and support the fishes body weight the best you can for those photo moments.


If I felt the way you obviously feel about protecting fish, I would quit fishing and give my license and tackle money to PETA. Maybe you should do that and stop criticizing fishermen on A FISHING FORUM.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Fine catch.
How far off shore were you, and what did you troll with ? 
I'd like to give that a try.:notworthy:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Fine catch.
> How far off shore were you, and what did you troll with ?
> I'd like to give that a try.:notworthy:


Come on now Pat, you know you can ask me. I know right where they are holding.:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Come on now Pat, you know you can ask me. I know right where they are holding.:thumbup:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well Scooter,
When are you finished with finals ?
We need to do BOTH.
I'll bring you us a 12 pack of Slim fast ! heehee


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> If I felt the way you obviously feel about protecting fish, I would quit fishing and give my license and tackle money to PETA. Maybe you should do that and stop criticizing fishermen on A FISHING FORUM.


I don't criticise... I just try to promote good fishing habits. NO im not with PETA....I was a Marine Biologist if you must know....so its in my blood to be anal on this topic. Anglers should use 2 options when fishing. Either fish for food an handle them however you want or fish for the sport and practice good catch and release habits.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I asked a couple big bull reds one time about if it hurts when they get lipped? They said it was cool, just take my pic and toss me back in the water...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Our fish were between perdido pass and the buoy. We trolled stretch30's through the birds.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Buckyt.
fun,fun,fun.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well Scooter,
> When are you finished with finals ?
> We need to do BOTH.
> I'll bring you us a 12 pack of Slim fast ! heehee


December 11th I finish up with finals. Slimfast and fishing, mmmmmm...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Buckyt: I humbly apologize for the richardheads that have shown up on this forum.
A properly lip-gaffed redfish isn't going to suffer any ill other than his buddies giving him crap about being caught.
Maybe the girl reds will like the piercing.
Fish on, brothu!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

WOW..... There was a post on here earlier with a guy tarpon fishing from shore, draging them through the coral and hanging them from the lip for pictures. No one said a word. I guess a Redfish has more feelings than a Tarpon. How about we get back to the intent of all of this. Hey man nice fish and good memories with your son!

Standing by for my bashing!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for your kind comments!


----------

